# Fazenda UK roaster in London for Italian blends



## espresso_a_day (Aug 18, 2010)

I've already posted about Fazenda UK in the "UK based roasters" thread but I'd like to give a better chance to this shop to be discovered by those who are looking for Italian-style beans.

I've now bought four different blends of beans from them and they were all great. Beans are roasted to the point where they are not too dark and oily, but also not as light as many of the currently popular UK/ London roasters.

Today I found out a little more: the Italian owner roasts the beans himself near Rome on a wood-fired roaster and brings them over to London about every two weeks. So the beans are not ultra-fresh as from most online roasters, but all the ones I've had have definitely been fresh, and perfectly fine for producing great espresso. They usually have a daily blend, and will make other blends up for you on the spot.

To me, these are exactly the types of beans I have been looking for for two years -- I've got more accustomed to the acidity in the light blends and I do like them in milk-based drinks, but for espresso this is the style I prefer. So far, I've been buying beans from a Munich-based roaster because I couldn't find them in the UK.

Their address is 13 Leyden St in E1 7LE near Spitalfields Market and in walking distance from Liverpool St Station. It's also a cafe and they serve lunch and cakes, neither of which I've tried.


----------



## crowlies (Sep 16, 2011)

What sort of price are they typical range?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I bought 2 1/2 kilos from them and it cost me about £36 or £38 I think


----------



## crankhouse (Feb 8, 2012)

Interesting coincidence. I was down in Totnes in Devon for a Xmas food fair today and there's a lovely little cafe at the bottom of the hill called "The Curator". Serves Fazenda and serves it well. In the hopper was a 4-blend espresso roasted to a nice even milk chocolatey colour. Definitely not dark (they had some other offerings for sale in jars which were very dark and oily). SHould have taken a note of the blend but Tanzania and Costa Rica made up 2 of the 4. Lovely brew. Think I'll try and head to Leyden St when I'm next in the smoke.


----------

